# DIY Spray Bar Question



## riseabovethesun (Jul 15, 2010)

I have a Rena Filstar XP1 that is who knows how old and the tubing was a bit old and yuk. I also wanted to change the spray bar to have holes in different directions and to be stronger for my bamboo shrimp and lace leaf, among other plants. So I made it all and its in perfect working order the only downfall is I could only find white PVC pipe. Oh I also ended up redoing the intake part along with the spray bar, figured I may do both ends while I'm at it.

I've read about a few people using a special paint on them, but I just don't feel like its possible to paint something and put it in the fish tank while keeping the fish/plants alive, ha. Just sounds so wrong.

So I'm just curious if any of you have heard about anything like that working? Either way the new bar is staying, I'm more for the health of my plants and fish than the aesthetics of the tank.

Thanks!


----------



## nokturnalkid (Feb 27, 2007)

Krylon fusion paint works perfect. Be sure to sand and let cure for a week if possible. I've had some painted intakes/spraybars in my tank for years and no issues.


----------



## riseabovethesun (Jul 15, 2010)

nokturnalkid said:


> Krylon fusion paint works perfect. Be sure to sand and let cure for a week if possible. I've had some painted intakes/spraybars in my tank for years and no issues.


Humm, maybe I'll look into that, it just doesn't seem/sound safe you know! :-0


----------



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)

or you could make it out of acrylic tubing. its pretty easy to find and its cheap.


----------



## inkslinger (Jan 1, 2005)

http://www.bigalsonline.com/BigAlsUS/ctl3684/cp18651/si1382777/cl0/eheimspraybarset594
This one is for a 5/8in hose an they also have a matching intake, and the 494 is for 1/2in


----------



## riseabovethesun (Jul 15, 2010)

Thanks for all the suggestions! I think I'm leaning more towards the acrylic type of tubing, or something similar.


----------



## Diana K (Dec 20, 2007)

Krylon Fusion. 
Lightly sand the PVC to remove the gloss. Spray the paint in several thin coats, waiting until each coat is dry. 

I have this in a tank with a Pleco, but I do not think he is eating it. It is wearing off where I was not able to sand the PVC so well (a fitting). It is intact on the pipe, and the Pleco has better access to the pipe than to the fitting that is losing the paint.


----------

